# Fonts for cnc work



## Daibeer (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,
Just wondering where everyone gets good looking useable fonts to use in their cnc work ? Also, does anyone know of a free Porsche 3d type model on the net to use in my first project? Thanks in anticipation.
Dave


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daibeer (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hi James*

Sorry I didn't put an intro but I thought I had, its an age thing.
I carve wood as a hobby, lovespoons actually and I've just bought a Heiz S-1000 to have a go at some signs etc. I'm roaming the net for info and good fonts for cnc work seems to be an important part of it so its font info I'm after. Its a huge learning curve but enjoying it.
regards
Dave


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Fonts*

I've downloaded a few from here dafont.com. Most are free for personal use. Another site, but not free is Sudtipos | Fonts. I found that not all fonts work well with a CNC, trial and error.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave just search fonts in your search engine and checkout each site. You will see a lot of the same fonts at each site. The sites you want will tell you if the fonts are for personal use or if they can be used commercially. Some fonts are licensed for a fee, some request donations, others are free for any use.

Please don't use fonts that are for personal use only unless that is your intent. If you find a font you like that requires a license fee please contact the designer and pay the fee. If you look around you will find plenty of fonts for free use that resemble others that require a license so browse the files. 

Remember some fonts will not work with v-carving because they have open vectors, however if you find one you like it might be worth node editing the text to close any open vectors you find.


----------



## Daibeer (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks all for the useful advice.
regards
Dave


----------

